# How to stop bd cage smell



## AJKING (Mar 13, 2010)

anyone got any ideas on how to stop my bearded dragon cage from smelling?


----------



## jas468 (Mar 13, 2010)

Put a peg on your nose.


----------



## bredli-sli (Mar 13, 2010)

clean it more offtern & as soon as you notice poo in their clean it out their and then


----------



## naledge (Mar 13, 2010)

More vents?


----------



## jewfish1 (Mar 13, 2010)

More likely due to a combination of factors including those already mentioned.

Whats in your cage??? Show us your set-up. Whats your cleaning routine??

Could be poo, food remains, urine, substrate contamination, too much heat, poor ventilation etc

Cage odour indicates an unhealthy cage environment for your lizard.

You should be able to identify where the hygene is lacking ie: the origin of the smell and fix the problem.

Good luck


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 13, 2010)

Just keep the cage clean and sanitary, removing all waste (food and faecal) as soon as you notice it. The thing is bearded dragon droppings are just rancid, they smell so awful, you can clean the morning mess and come home that afternoon to find the whole room stinks of the lot they dropped while you were out. Thats beardies for ya


----------



## Aslan (Mar 14, 2010)

...if you want your Beardie cage to stop smelling, stop keeping Beardies in it...

Beardie crap is DISGUSTING - it is a major reason that I stopped keeping them - no matter how well or how often you clean they are still going to do another crap and stink the house out again - they are disgusting little beggars


----------



## Jasspa (Mar 14, 2010)

There are a lot worse smelling animals out there... I'd rather be cleaning beardie poo than a cat or dogs.
I don't know what the problem is... I clean the poos up quickly after they've done them, but even if they all do it while I'm at work, they still don't smell at all when I get home, even inside the tank.
Perhaps is it something that is being fed that is causing a bad smell when it comes out the other end??


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 14, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> There are a lot worse smelling animals out there... I'd rather be cleaning beardie poo than a cat or dogs.
> I don't know what the problem is... I clean the poos up quickly after they've done them, but even if they all do it while I'm at work, they still don't smell at all when I get home, even inside the tank.
> Perhaps is it something that is being fed that is causing a bad smell when it comes out the other end??


 
I don't keep them anymore as the smell in the house from just a few dragons was worse than all my snakes combined! If you give them a healthy and varied diet of insects, vegetables and some meats it makes a particularly rancid end product, so a staple diet of the one food type that doesn't offend the olfactory senses is probably the answer, which is a bad answer as they need variety.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm with Jass, my beardie's poo stinks initially, but has never stank the house or tank out, especially if it hardens up a bit during the day. What are you feeding?


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 14, 2010)

None of my beardies poo has ever stunk so bad that I've ever had to cover my nose or anything. Now the Eastern Water Dragon, on the other hand. PeeeWWWW! 
Clean the enclosure out more often, use a substrate that you can get all the poo out of, and doesn't retain smells. (I've found that some substates are the culprit in taking in the smell and making it even worse.)
Make sure your beardie is getting a good mixed diet of veggies, fruit, woodies, crickets, and a good calcium fix. The better and more varied their diet, the less it smells. Unless you feed them alot of cabbage and brussel sprouts...
Make sure they get lots of excercise, this helps with getting their systems moving alot quicker, and therefor the waste doesn't stay in their bodies to ferment more. That could be the problem...
Also check your heat.


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 14, 2010)

my beardies used to smell rancid and then when i got my 2 new beardies i treated them all for coccidia as the vet suspected thye may have it so i did all my dragons an dnow the smell is no were near as bad as the coccidia affects the smell in the poo? its a possibility


----------



## Jasspa (Mar 14, 2010)

> If you give them a healthy and varied diet of insects, vegetables and some meats it makes a particularly rancid end product, so a staple diet of the one food type that doesn't offend the olfactory senses is probably the answer, which is a bad answer as they need variety.



I wouldn't jump to that conclusion mate, my beardies eat better than I do...
Within that variety there may be one thing that causes it to smell (ie. broccoli) and its not going to be bad for the beardie at all to not have that...



> my beardies used to smell rancid and then when i got my 2 new beardies i treated them all for coccidia as the vet suspected thye may have it so i did all my dragons an dnow the smell is no were near as bad as the coccidia affects the smell in the poo? its a possibility


Coccidia has a veeeery distinct smell that is different from a food smell. But in saying that, definately no harm in checking for them anyway...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a beardie that was diagnosed with having extremely high amounts of Hookworm and Coccidia, her poo was very runny and stunk really bad, since treatment it has improved alot.
Also I have noticed that a sand like substrate compared to a paper one does not smell as bad


----------

